# Advice needed on setting up a spraybooth



## jj74 (29 Nov 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some starting advice on setting up a spraybooth to spray cabinets, flat panels and joinery items such as window frames and doors. 

I'm committed to getting a professional and durable setup as I've tinkered often in the past with various diy setups and the results are invariably cr*p or at the very least inconsistent, nerve wracking and dusty. I'm just trying to get a realistic starting understanding to see if there are things in addition to the actual booth that I can construct myself and therefore save a little money. If anyone who has an actual booth setup which works for them maybe they could give me some pointers.

I have a 500sq ft industrial unit well over 40metres away from any residential properties with high ceiling space (4metres).

I aim to be spraying mostly waterborne lacquers so looking to have some form of heated air intake as well as a smallish drying room until sprayed items are at least touch dry. I'll be using a modicum of AC lacquer as well although my body/throat/lungs don't agree with it so just select items like tops and doors etc. 

My advice thus far has led me to believe that I need a cross air system ie. in one end and out the other rather than a car/downdraft booth and that I should use the paper concertina filters for extract and the green/blue fibreglass for the intake.

Should I get an open fronted booth and build an airtight enclosure around it or get a fully sealed booth with doors? And what advice can anyone give me on the drying room and the heating for this or the heated air intake?

I have a budget of around 3 to 4k for this (including a new pump + compressor) but in the ideal world, rather than buy a brand new smallish 'good' booth I would get a reconditioned booth and build a large drying room and end up with a 'great' and large booth for the same money. Trouble is until you've done it how do you know what works and doesn't???

Any advice anyone can offer me would be greatly greatly appreciated.

Julius

Ps. I'm in the South West if anyone knows of any good booth suppliers/installers down this way...


----------



## Woodfinish Man (3 Dec 2010)

Hi Julius,

If you get the chance then phone Mark Murgatroyd at ISF Coatings on 0116 274 2222, if you mention that you have been recommened by Ian @ Smith & Rodger then I know he will give you some excellent advice. He's a bit of a spraying guru.

Hope this helps


----------



## jj74 (3 Dec 2010)

Hey Ian, Will do. Thanks for the tip, J.


----------

